# Karl says he’s evaluating his health this season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER (AP)—Everybody seems to be talking about where Denver Nuggets star Carmelo Anthony will end up next season.
> 
> He’s in the last year of his contract and is working with a new front office. More importantly, he’s still recovering from throat and neck cancer that sidelined him at the end of last season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AlUNlCcGKGO__OPn0w6rWyS8vLYF?slug=ap-nuggets-karlsfuture


----------

